# Espacio ocupado por /proc

## aj2r

Cuánto debería ocupar la carpeta /proc, a mi me ocupa 448.1MiB, es eso normal?? Medio Giga!!   :Shocked: 

----------

## DDrDark

a mi me ocupa 896mb  :Razz: 

----------

## kropotkin

511,4 MiB

----------

## DDrDark

supongo que dependera de la carga de la memoria RAm y de cuanto tengas no?

----------

## focahclero

Proc no es una carpeta, en cualquier caso un directorio  :Razz: 

La verdad es que es un directorio en la raíz donde se monta un sistema de ficheros virtual, que utiliza el sistema.

Sin duda el "fichero" que os ocupará más espacio es

```
# ls -l /proc/kcore 

-r--------  1 root root 334987264 Sep 16 08:20 /proc/kcore
```

y una pequeña consulta a man lo aclara:

```
 

# man proc

       /proc/kcore

              This  file  represents  the physical memory of the system and is

              stored in the ELF core file format.  With this pseudo-file,  and

              an unstripped kernel (/usr/src/linux/vmlinux) binary, GDB can be

              used to examine the current state of any kernel data structures.

              The  total  length  of  the  file is the size of physical memory

              (RAM) plus 4KB
```

Un saludo,

----------

## aj2r

Con eso ya queda claro, gracias focahclero   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kalcetoh

Os recomiendo que desactiveis lo de kcore en el kernel en File systems -> Pseudo filesystems. No sirve para nada.

A no ser que queraís "escuchar" la memoria:

```
cat /proc/kcore > /dev/dsp
```

----------

## aj2r

Eso era era algo que iba a preguntar ahora, si era necesario. Y ya que no lo es pos unos cuantos megas pa la saca!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aj2r

Ya que estoy y veo que domináis el tema, es normal que mi carpeta /sys ocupe 199,4 MiB??

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *kalcetoh wrote:*   

> Os recomiendo que desactiveis lo de kcore en el kernel en File systems -> Pseudo filesystems. No sirve para nada.
> 
> A no ser que queraís "escuchar" la memoria:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

root@blablabla# cat /proc/kcore > /dev/dsp

cat: /proc/kcore: Operación no permitida

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Eso era era algo que iba a preguntar ahora, si era necesario. Y ya que no lo es pos unos cuantos megas pa la saca!! 

 

Son sistemas de ficheros virtuales, es decir, no reales, tanto /proc como /sys como /dev y no consumen ni el más mínimo recurso...

Agradecería a kalcetoh que me expusiera:

```
du -h /dev
```

dado que en su caso no será un sistema de ficheros virtual sino real, con lo cual ralentizará increíblemente el acceso a cualquier dispositivo (imagino), dado que el acceso a los nodos está forzado a ser físico; con lo que además, cada nodo en lugar de ocupar 0 bytes en ram, le ocupará 4Kb...

No se me ha ocurrido ni tan siquiera probar dicha tontería, pero agradecería información al respecto.   :Laughing: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Ya que estoy y veo que domináis el tema, es normal que mi carpeta /sys ocupe 199,4 MiB??

 

En absoluto...

# du -h /sys

omito toda la info innecesaria...

0       /sys

0 bytes, nada más y nada menos.

----------

## DDrDark

Lol es verdad lo de escuchar el kernel xDDDD, parece un modem de 56k!!. En fin, lo que decis es que si se desactiva o se activa el kcore no se notarian cambios en el rendimiento del sistema y dispositivos?

salu2 y gracias

----------

## aj2r

Gracias LinuxBlues por abrirnos los ojos, que tontería no haber caío en que son sistemas de archivos virtuales  :Razz: 

Ahora mi pregunta es, onde se meten los 4Gb de disco que tengo ocupados?? Descartado eso, me parece absurdo que ocupe tanto lo que tengo en disco, alguna ayudita...

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Ahora mi pregunta es, onde se meten los 4Gb de disco que tengo ocupados?? Descartado eso, me parece absurdo que ocupe tanto lo que tengo en disco, alguna ayudita...

 

Bien, es un tópico:

rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/*

(con ello borras todos los archivos de código fuente descargados, si tienes una conexión relativamente rápida, no problem)

rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/*

(con ello borras todos los datos de instalaciones canceladas con CTRL+C, en realidad si no se cancela ni una esos archivos sólo deberían ocupar unos bytes, poco más).

Si haces como root un

```

rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/* && rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/*

```

y si además lo añades como alias en un .bashrc que deberás crear, después de copiarte el /etc/skel/.bash_profile a /root/ perfecto, ni un sólo byte desperdiciado.

----------

## aj2r

Ese consejo ya lo conocía, de echo tengo el directorio distfiles en otra partición. Por eso digo que necesito una ayudita...

----------

## focahclero

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Gracias LinuxBlues por abrirnos los ojos, que tontería no haber caío en que son sistemas de archivos virtuales

 

Por lo menos, a la segunda, ha sido la vencida   :Confused: 

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Ahora mi pregunta es, onde se meten los 4Gb de disco que tengo ocupados?? Descartado eso, me parece absurdo que ocupe tanto lo que tengo en disco, alguna ayudita...

 

Es tu disco, tu sabrás  :Mr. Green: , es decir:

```
# du -sh /*
```

y luego vas afinando lo que más te llame la atención:

```
# du -sh /usr/*
```

etc.

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Ese consejo ya lo conocía, de echo tengo el directorio distfiles en otra partición. Por eso digo que necesito una ayudita...

 

Yo también tengo un montón de particiones en el laptop, "df -h" me muestra 2.7G en /, necesitaría más datos para ello... evidentemente.

----------

## aj2r

Éstas son las carpetas que más ocupan:

```

/usr 3,1G

     /usr/lib 1G

     /usr/share 960M

```

----------

